# 921 Lockup



## acruther (Aug 13, 2003)

I seem to be getting this weird lockup problem. If I am watching something recorded and I get to the end, often it will lockup where I can't use any of the arrow keys or the numeric keys on the remote. I can bring up the guide, but can't change channels. I can bring up the PVR list, but can't erase anything, change to a different recording - nada.

I'm just stuck watching whatever channel the PVR seems to be on until I unplug the 921. That seems to correct the problem - until it happens again a few days later. It seems to be happening more often too.

I'm wondering if the problem doesn't have to do with the hard drive needing to be defragged - but that is just a random thought.

Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - old & well-known issue.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

acruther said:


> I seem to be getting this weird lockup problem. If I am watching something recorded and I get to the end, often it will lockup where I can't use any of the arrow keys or the numeric keys on the remote. I can bring up the guide, but can't change channels. I can bring up the PVR list, but can't erase anything, change to a different recording - nada.
> 
> I'm just stuck watching whatever channel the PVR seems to be on until I unplug the 921. That seems to correct the problem - until it happens again a few days later. It seems to be happening more often too.
> 
> ...


You have to remember to stop the recording before it reaches the very end of the event even if it's by a few seconds. I never have this problem as long as you never get to the very end of the recording.


----------



## BILLB16540 (Oct 21, 2004)

I always run my 921 to the end of a recording before I delete to watch the previews of the next episode and never seem to have this problem. My unit is one of the older ones that has the firewire jack.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

I had a similar problem tonight. I selected a program that had been recorded and it turned out to be a rerun so I selected stop and then delete and nothing happened. I didn't know if it deleted the show or what so I hit cancel and it gives me a freeze frame of the show I was watching and deleted. If I selected the DVR page and hit delete again it would select (button changed) but the show never was deleted. No matter what I did I either got the guide menu, the DVR menu or the freeze frame. If I selected a show from the guide I get the audio but only the freeze frame for video. I did a reset (power off and back on) two times now and I have audio but NO VIDEO.


----------

